# Great Shop Vac



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I think anything spent on dust collection is probably money well spent.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, Jon. What is the capacity of the bag?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

How much do the bags cost?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

About $6 each. I think you can also buy a canister to use instead of the bags. But the bags expose you to very little dust.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I have the same vac, giz. I use it for all my handheld power tools that can use a dust extraction hose, plus because of the hepa filter, I use it for all my sanding on the lathe as it's filters are better than my big DC. A great vac. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff: 22 liters I believe.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Giz,
I'm placing a festool order before their 4/1 price increase and trying to decide between the 22 and the 33. Quick questions:

How often do you use yours outside of the shop or have a need to transport it?
Are you happy with the capacity and bag change frequency of the 22, or do you think you'd have been better off with the 33?

My use will be roughly 80% shop and 20% jobsite.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, 
It is all about the same size. I think the 22 is fine. The newer midi model is cool too.

All of the models are pretty small and you will be able to move them. Enjoy your new toys and post a review.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Giz - the 22 is on it's way. I'll be sitting by the window waiting for the UPS man all day Friday!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Giz,

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at this and the 33e. But will have to debate a purchase since I have so many tools on my wish list. Maybe my wife will win the lottery and solve all my tool dilemmas.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

Scott - today's your last day before the price goes up! Hurry and order now. I used my newly acquired 22 to vacuum the house this weekend - my significant other surely appreciated it!


----------

